# gen'l prot. fault ... bad EIP value when loading pcmcia_core

## sethg

I'm trying to get my wireless networking card to work with Gentoo on a Compaq 710US laptop.  I configured the kernel with PCMCIA off, with wireless LAN on, but without any wireless modules or drivers.  Then I recompiled the kernel and emerged pcmcia-cs as follows:

```

# make dep

# make clean

# make bzImage

# mount /boot

# mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2002-07-16c

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

# reboot

...

# make modules

# make modules_install

# emerge pcmcia_cs

# reboot

```

My /etc/modules.autoload file has pcmcia_core, i82365, and ds.  When I reboot, and the startup script tries to load pcmcia_core, I get a "general protection fault: 0000" message, followed by a register and stack dump, and then "Code: Bad EIP value".  However, i82365 and ds still load.

I have this problem with versions 3.1.34-r7, 3.1.34-r8, and 3.1.35_beta2 of the pcmcia-cs package.

My dmesg output is here, and my kernel configuration is here.

What am I doing wrong?

----------

## delta407

 *sethg wrote:*   

> I get a "general protection fault: 0000" message, followed by a register and stack dump, and then "Code: Bad EIP value".

 

That's a Bad Thing (TM). What kernel are you using?

----------

## sethg

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> That's a Bad Thing (TM). What kernel are you using?

 

vanilla-sources, 2.4.18

----------

## delta407

What's your CPU? CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS?

----------

## sethg

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> What's your CPU? CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS?

 

In /etc/make.globals:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS=${CFLAGS}

```

In /etc/make.conf:

```

USE="3dnow apm pcmcia pnp pda gphoto2 x dga -opengl -xv fbcon directfb

     -kde -arts gnome gtk bonobo evo gtkhtml lcms alsa dvd ssl imap ldap

     mozilla mozirc truetype xml2 pdflib plotutils tetex perl python libwww

     gdbm doc gpm"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe"

```

----------

## sethg

Oh, and here's the CPU information from the dmesg output:

```

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 996.581 MHz processor.

...

CPU: Before vendor init, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000, vendor = 2

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After vendor init, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: AMD mobile AMD Duron(tm) Processor stepping 01

```

----------

